# Phentermine 30 day log



## dk8594 (Nov 16, 2019)

I have been curious about it and was able to get my hands on some to try for 30 days.  We haven’t had a lot of talk on it on here so I will keep a log here in case someone is I interested. 

Day 1 215 lbs.

Took first dose today...37.5 mg.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 16, 2019)

Will be watching for sure. I'm sure some of us are curious. 

Any specific goals? Or just giving it a run and we will see?


----------



## tinymk (Nov 16, 2019)

Look great!


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 16, 2019)

TrickWilliams said:


> Will be watching for sure. I'm sure some of us are curious.
> 
> Any specific goals? Or just giving it a run and we will see?



No specific goals....more curious about its appetite suppression properties, how bad the rebound is, and how it “feels”


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 16, 2019)

I'll ride wit' ye. Looking good from the start, M8.


----------



## IHI (Nov 17, 2019)

I lost 40lbs in a month, 400 calorie/day diet; a lean cuisine and massive water intake. Never ever hungry, had to force myself to eat that 400 calorie dish. It acts like meth and perks your energy. Made mistake during busy summer day at work, wasnt drinking my 20oz of water every hour day 2? Of it; ended up in ER with severe dehydration, wife said they had iv’s in each arm and a nurse on each side squeezing the saline into me....7 bags in an hour and i went from fade to black comatose to like nothing ever happened and ready to go do work. Was admitted overnight and ive never felt full body pain due to full body muscle cramps like i did that night as my body rehydrated; phucking miserable and “they said” there was nothing they could do for the pain, id just have to let nature take its course.

knowing all that, id use it again but do a strict calorie NORMAL deficit of like 1500 HEALTHY calories/day along with tons of water still.

so learn from my mistake; but you absolutely will NEVER EVER feel hungry- weirdest thing in the world


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 17, 2019)

IHI said:


> I lost 40lbs in a month, 400 calorie/day diet; a lean cuisine and massive water intake. Never ever hungry, had to force myself to eat that 400 calorie dish. It acts like meth and perks your energy. Made mistake during busy summer day at work, wasnt drinking my 20oz of water every hour day 2? Of it; ended up in ER with severe dehydration, wife said they had iv’s in each arm and a nurse on each side squeezing the saline into me....7 bags in an hour and i went from fade to black comatose to like nothing ever happened and ready to go do work. Was admitted overnight and ive never felt full body pain due to full body muscle cramps like i did that night as my body rehydrated; phucking miserable and “they said” there was nothing they could do for the pain, id just have to let nature take its course.
> 
> knowing all that, id use it again but do a strict calorie NORMAL deficit of like 1500 HEALTHY calories/day along with tons of water still.
> 
> so learn from my mistake; but you absolutely will NEVER EVER feel hungry- weirdest thing in the world




Thanks for the insights. I will watch the hydration.  How many days did you feel it took to peak? How many days to you felt like you had built a tolerance?


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 17, 2019)

A few observations from day 1:

- Ate 2100 calories, which is low for me. Actually found myself not finishing what was on my plate. Can’t remember the last time that happened.

- The thirst is real. Had a lot of dry mouth

- feel a little high in the sense of an artificial sense of well being


----------



## Spongy (Nov 17, 2019)

Phentermine is one hell of an appetite suppressant for sure.  I'll be interested to see your results.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 17, 2019)

Day 2: 

- Had plenty of gas for legs.

- Noticed my brain doesn't "light up" at the thought of food.  Still get had hunger pains, but wasn't really interested in food.  Ate two bites of a sandwich and put it back in the fridge.  Reminds me bit of Chantix in that it takes the pleasure out of the thought of indulging in an indulgence.


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 17, 2019)

Serious questions:

1. With this severe / quick weight loss how much muscle is sacrificed?

2. What happens when you come off if and the appetite goes back to normal after you've restricted calories and metabolism has slowed down?


----------



## bvs (Nov 17, 2019)

I ran 20mg for a few weeks and it definitely suppressed my appetite well. I didn't get too much of the wired feeling that other stims can give you


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 18, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Serious questions:
> 
> 1. With this severe / quick weight loss how much muscle is sacrificed?
> 
> 2. What happens when you come off if and the appetite goes back to normal after you've restricted calories and metabolism has slowed down?



Hoping to find out .


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 19, 2019)

Day 3

Not purposely restricting calories, but finding 2000 to be comfortable.

Sleeplessness last night.  Feel that something about it wears off in the evening as I wasn’t able to finally get to sleep without eating


Artificial elevated sense of well being still intact


----------



## Long (Nov 19, 2019)

Interesting.


----------



## Trump (Nov 19, 2019)

I’m in for the ride, that stuff used to be prescribed at a fat club In uk few years ago. Not sure if it still is though


----------



## stonetag (Nov 19, 2019)

Trump said:


> I’m in for the ride, that stuff used to be prescribed at a fat club In uk few years ago. Not sure if it still is though


I remember it being perscribed heavily in the 90's, then tapered off pretty drastically due to reported health issues. It seemed to kind of disappear after that, as far as main stream. I notice when in Mexico that its available at the Pharmacia's.
Interesting log dk, following along.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 19, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Serious questions:
> 
> 1. With this severe / quick weight loss how much muscle is sacrificed?
> 
> 2. What happens when you come off if and the appetite goes back to normal after you've restricted calories and metabolism has slowed down?



I dont know the answer to question #1 from experience with Phen, but multiple studies have shown very little muscle loss during short periods of severe caloric deficits.  I'd be willing to bet there will be very little muscle wasting for a day run UNLESS the Phen itself has an affect on the muscle.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 20, 2019)

Day 4

Sleeplessness is a bitch. Working on about 5 hours of sleep a night. Not affecting, my day, but driving the wife nuts

Eating about 2000 calories. No intentional reduction, but eating lot less ( was around 4000 prior). Could eat fewer without any great discomfort, but worries work outs would be SH$t

No less gas in the tank, but less ability to contract and grind reps.

Sweat like I am wearing a fur coat in the depths of HE!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 20, 2019)

so far this sounds like a lot of fun, or not :32 (18):
good log goin bro


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 20, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> so far this sounds like a lot of fun, or not :32 (18):
> good log goin bro




At this point, I'd put it on par with any calorie restricted diet with a thermogenic.  Anyway you cut it ,though, calorie restrictions suck.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 21, 2019)

Day 5

Slept well last night ( finally)

Find myself getting hungry around 9pm (about 13 hours after dose) end up eating about a thousand calories then, fall asleep, and eat the other thousand during the day.

Feeling physically tired, but not mentally. Mouth dry as F$$$.


----------



## Joemarine (Nov 21, 2019)

To piggy back on your thread. I just started phet last month. Was SUPER happy with the results. Pooping was a little more difficult the first week. Not sure if that's a side effect or just me. I wanted more but my normal source went MIA. Literally 30 minutes ago my doc gave a 60 day rx! He said it was a 1 time thing but I still think it's awesome. Gives me a chance to find a different sponser.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 21, 2019)

Joemarine said:


> To piggy back on your thread. I just started phet last month. Was SUPER happy with the results. Pooping was a little more difficult the first week. Not sure if that's a side effect or just me. I wanted more but my normal source went MIA. Literally 30 minutes ago my doc gave a 60 day rx! He said it was a 1 time thing but I still think it's awesome. Gives me a chance to find a different sponser.



Can you expand on that? What about the results made you super happy? What happened when you stopped?


----------



## German89 (Nov 21, 2019)

I like sibutramine ive phentermine 

I use it when I feel I need to curb hunger. I dont care for phent long periods of time.. also felt like drunk after a while. And be prepared to not poop. For like 2 weeks.

And I'd do 2 on. 1 off.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 21, 2019)

Day 6

Was told I appeared off today and I am.  Not a direct result of the phentermine, but definitely a result of the reduced calories and sleeplessness. Weighed in at 211 this morning.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 21, 2019)

Day 7

"I have resorted to cannibalism, nothing beats the taste of fresh quadriceps, I slept really good."


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 21, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> Day 7
> 
> "I have resorted to cannibalism, nothing beats the taste of fresh quadriceps, I slept really good."



Hahaha!

How many calories in 3 oz of quads?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 21, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> How many calories in 3 oz of quads?



idk wouldn't come up in myfitnesspal for some odd reason??


----------



## German89 (Nov 22, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> idk wouldn't come up in myfitnesspal for some odd reason??


lmfao

when i used phent.. now that i know we don't get along. that 'off' feeling didn't hit right away the first round.  but when i started to clue in, and play with it more, that 'off' feeling was mos def, phent related.  i'd almost feel i was drunk but, not drunk? i don't know how to explain it.  i felt as if i was in space? it's weird. i don't like phent. lol.  it works though!


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 22, 2019)

German89 said:


> lmfao
> 
> when i used phent.. now that i know we don't get along. that 'off' feeling didn't hit right away the first round.  but when i started to clue in, and play with it more, that 'off' feeling was mos def, phent related.  i'd almost feel i was drunk but, not drunk? i don't know how to explain it.  i felt as if i was in space? it's weird. i don't like phent. lol.  it works though!



I haven’t gotten a anything close to feeling almost drunk. Felt on top of the world the first few days, but that has definitely faded.  Feels closer to being over caffeinated, but without the headache


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 22, 2019)

Day 8

Eat 2000 calories before bed, popped a Benadryl, and slept like a baby.

Feeling much better today. Dry mouth persists, but energy and overall sense of well being much improved.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 23, 2019)

Day 9?

Benadryl seems to be the trick. Mixed it with melatonin and was out like a light.

Also, somehow it’s helped me transcend time. It’s only day 7; not 9. I started last Saturday. 

Jin-If my journal starts to talk about skynet and a rebellion , please notify my wife.

Weight: 211lbs


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 23, 2019)

Looking good dude. Idk if inread how long youre doing this. Ive never tried phen but i definitely had good results with ephedrine


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 23, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Looking good dude. Idk if inread how long youre doing this. Ive never tried phen but i definitely had good results with ephedrine



Thanks. Just doing it for 30 days to see if it’s worth the hype. I miss the ephedrine days too. For some reason I have never had the same success with bronkaid as I had with the pure stuff.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 23, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Thanks. Just doing it for 30 days to see if it’s worth the hype. I miss the ephedrine days too. For some reason I have never had the same success with bronkaid as I had with the pure stuff.



*slaps forehead * sorry was still waking up. Duration in the title.  I had alot of sucess with the bronkaid plus 200 mg caffeine pill and baby aspirin  3x a day.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 24, 2019)

Day 8

I had heard that you build a tolerance to this quickly and I am finding this to be true.  Hunger has come back. Nothing severe, but much more aware of it than I was earlier.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 26, 2019)

Day 9

Weight 210

Calories: consistency between 2000 and 2300

Seeing changes in my arms and chest (stomach and back are always last places for me as I tend to lean out from the outside in)


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 27, 2019)

Day 10

Nutrient timing is ridiculous. I eat 1600 calories at night before bed after some of the phentermine effects have worn off and a 260 calorie bag of peanuts for lunch. No hunger during the day, but still can’t sleep on an empty stomach. No pumps, which is no surprise but can still grind reps.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 29, 2019)

Day 11

Thanksgiving. Didn’t feel the need to do it, but still stuffed my face anyways.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 2, 2019)

Day 12 & 13

Got back to post Thanksgiving norm. About 2500 calories yesterday; ending today with around 2000. Have been feeling light headed at times. I have to be careful not to stand up to quick and also felt a little light headed today during legs. I carry some smelling salts in my bag and kept them close at end in the hopes I could crack one if I felt it coming on...luckily it didn’t come to that, but certainly felt close at times.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 2, 2019)

Progress pic

Weight: 207


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 3, 2019)

Day 16 (don’t know how the fuk I keep losing days)

On the road for work yesterday and today. Lost track of calories yesterday when I went out for sushi, but guessing still less than 3000 for the day.

A little over the half way mark and have been pleased with the results thus far. Appetite suppression is no where near where it was in the first week, but am still able to eat less with only mild discomfort.  Workouts have felt like one would expect with a calorie restriction, but don’t feel like I have lost any strength or muscle.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 4, 2019)

Day 18

Weighed in at 205 this morning. If I get to below 200 I am going to pull the plug on this. My pride can’t take being less than that.


----------



## Jin (Dec 4, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Day 18
> 
> Weighed in at 205 this morning. If I get to below 200 I am going to pull the plug on this. My pride can’t take being less than that.



Yeah, it’s like, everyday CJ posts his weight as under 200, I’m like: bro, how can you even type that without getting tears all over your phone?


----------



## German89 (Dec 4, 2019)

Jin said:


> Yeah, it’s like, everyday CJ posts his weight as under 200, I’m like: bro, how can you even type that without getting tears all over your phone?


i wanna be big like you guys.


----------



## German89 (Dec 4, 2019)

DK - you should try sibutramine.  I think I spelled it correctly.  I think you'll like it.  I use it intermittently


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 5, 2019)

German89 said:


> DK - you should try sibutramine.  I think I spelled it correctly.  I think you'll like it.  I use it intermittently



Thanks. I will look into it. Did you get it scripted or did you do UG?


----------



## German89 (Dec 5, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Thanks. I will look into it. Did you get it scripted or did you do UG?



UG. Lol I dont know if my doc would write off on it.... maybe one would but not another.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 6, 2019)

Day 19

Binged last night on 10 protein bars totaling 1,900 calories, but still finished the day at 2,300.  Not sure if it’s the phentermine or just unable to quiet my mind, but working off 3 hours sleep last not and still unable to sleep as of 10 30 tonight.

Weighed in at 203 this morning, which can’t be anything more than 2 lbs of water since yesterday so I am going to need to hydrate myself. At the point where, even though I am usually my harshest critic, I think I looking okay. Will take a 3 week process pic this weekend.


----------



## Jin (Dec 6, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Day 19
> 
> Binged last night on 10 protein bars totaling 1,900 calories, but still finished the day at 2,300.  Not sure if it’s the phentermine or just unable to quiet my mind, but working off 3 hours sleep last not and still unable to sleep as of 10 30 tonight.
> 
> Weighed in at 203 this morning, which can’t be anything more than 2 lbs of water since yesterday so I am going to need to hydrate myself. At the point where, even though I am usually my harshest critic, I think I looking okay. Will take a 3 week process pic this weekend.



10 protein bars? Gross bro. 

Get help. 
I’ll send you all this cake I bought for my DNP run. It’s almost over and I haven’t had any cravings.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 6, 2019)

how did you not shit the bed after eating 10 protein bars??? :32 (18):


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 6, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> how did you not shit the bed after eating 10 protein bars??? :32 (18):



I have spent 20 + years building up my tolerance to cheap protein bars so I don’t shit the bed anymore  (at least not recently)


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 7, 2019)

Three week update. Tightening up around the middle.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 7, 2019)

Tightening up real good dude!


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 7, 2019)

...... .........


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 7, 2019)

Jin said:


> 10 protein bars? Gross bro.
> 
> Get help.
> I’ll send you all this cake I bought for my DNP run. It’s almost over and I haven’t had any cravings.




NO CRAVINGS!?!?! at the end!?!? you monster


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 8, 2019)

Day 22

Feeling good, liking how I am looking, workouts still good given the calories (2000-2300), am starting to wonder what the point is given that the only time I have my shirt off is when I get out of the shower.

8 more days.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 10, 2019)

Day 23

Keeping the course.  Most of the side effects I noticed most in the beginning (sleeplessness, dry mouth, “high” feeling) have disappeared, which makes me think I have grown accustomed to it. No problem keeping my calories below 2500 though which makes me realize a lot of my eating was out of habit and not hunger.

I had gotten as high as 230lbs last year. From an overall sense of health I feel much better being lighter.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 12, 2019)

Day 24

Weighed 209 today and close to that yesterday. Glad the 205 was a fluke. It was fuking with my head.

Was wearing a more form fitting shirt at work yesterday and a  co-worker said , “wow...you have muscles” I would have felt better about it if they hadn’t JUST noticed.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 14, 2019)

Day 28

I would say the effectiveness stopped around day 15. Have continued to eat between 2000 - 2500 calories, but it has been progressively more of a struggle. Had a binge day of about 4000, which would have been next to impossible the first two week.

Based on where I was November 10th compared to my last progress pic


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 16, 2019)

Day 30

Last day. Final weight 208.

Will keep you updated in the days ahead if I have any strong rebounds. Initial verdict is that it is something I will keep in my tool box and use again in the spring to get pool ready for the summer.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 26, 2019)

30 day + update

Appetite has returned to 3500 being my new norm. Have put some weight back on though mostly as a result of replenishing my glycogen and the resulting hydration.  No real withdrawal symptoms. Workouts are back to kicking ass.

Updates pic below....actually prefer this look from an every day , Still like the way I look and it’s easy to maintain and feel good perspective.


----------



## simplesteve (Dec 26, 2019)

Nice, just went back and read through all this. 
So now that you are done could you give it a rating? And how likely are you to do it again?
You said effectivness wore off around day 15, in that pic I can see alot of oblique deffinition coming through.


Also.. did you get a new phone for xmas?


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 26, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Nice, just went back and read through all this.
> So now that you are done could you give it a rating? And how likely are you to do it again?
> You said effectivness wore off around day 15, in that pic I can see alot of oblique deffinition coming through.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I would say the first 15 days were a lot different than the final 15.  The effectiveness and the sides were really strong in the beginning ( had trouble finishing a turkey sandwich and struggled to get 2000 cals a day, but towards the end was quite comfortable eating between 2000 and 2500 and could have eaten more if I wanted to.

I am going to keep it in my toolkit. The results I had I attribute to it. I kept my training the same and didn’t suffer through any diet....I just ate when I wanted, which was a lot more infrequent due to it.

Not sure if it would work as well for boredom or emotional eaters. I could have broken 4000 cals after 15 days if I was so inclined. Makes me wonder if the truly obese who use this benefit from a little bit of placebo after the first few weeks.

Would not recommend it for long term weight loss without drastic lifestyle changes.  I am going to put the weight back on, which is fine with me because I know how to take it off. For someone who is obese and thinks this is a magic pill.....it is not. It’s a temporary solution for what to them is a permanent issue (poor diet and lack of exercise)

Wish the phone was an x-mas gift. I was keeping my iPhone 6 until it died, which unfortunately happened about a week before. Damn these things got expensive!


----------

